# SV Re-Heating Grilled Filet Mignon



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2017)

*SV Re-Heating Grilled Filet Mignon*



*Here’s another Test that turned out Great !!!*

I originally Smoked half of the Tenderloin, and Sliced and grilled some Filet Mignon from the other half. We ate some for a few meals, I made a couple Sammies, and I froze some of the slices.
Then I decided to see how they would Reheat in my SV, and They turned out Great.

I just put the pieces in a couple Vacuum bags with a little Butter & Pepper, made sure the pieces didn’t overlap each other, and vacuumed & double sealed the ends. Then after 2 hours in 134°, I took them out & plated them with the sides. No searing was needed with these, because they looked just like they did when I removed them from the Grill, weeks ago, Grill Marks & All. And they tasted just like they did when I originally removed them from my Grill.

These really were Great !!

Bear



Previously Grilled Filet Mignon in 134° in my SV Supreme.
Using the Rack & Spoon to keep the packages under water:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009011/IMG_1167.jpg.html




Removed from SV after 2 hours:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009011/IMG_1168.jpg.html




Didn’t bother to sear—Still had original Grill Marks:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009011/IMG_1169.jpg.html




Bear’s first helping of Supper. SV Reheated Grilled Filet Mignon, Corn, and Taters Au Gratin—Mighty Tasty!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009011/IMG_1170.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (May 22, 2017)

Turned of good, Every time I see an SV Cook or test I think I need one. Anyway nice job looks great  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## old bones (May 22, 2017)

Good info Bear,  I've been looking for a good chamber vac for this same reason.  The wife is a nurse so I never plan on when to  have supper ready.    I just purchased the Anova so I can do the hot water bath and give me the extra needed time either way.    I was thinking if I got a Chamber Vac I could do soups, stews and left over meats like you just did.

Did you put the meat in to the water bath frozen or thaw them in ice water first?    Things are kind'a tight right now and I just used up my last two loins for some Bear's C. Bacon but if you could send a few of the filets, I'd like to see how well they work in my system..   A few with the grill marks would be nice..   Looks Good!!   

Thanks for the info,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

Nice job Bear!

Re-heating frozen food is enough of a reason to get a SV machine.

It looks like your going to wear yours out if you don't slow down.

Just kidding, I know how many things are going thru your head, all the new stuff you can do.

I use mine all the time & it is amazing just what that thing can do!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2017)

Old Bones said:


> Good info Bear,  I've been looking for a good chamber vac for this same reason.  The wife is a nurse so I never plan on when to  have supper ready.    I just purchased the Anova so I can do the hot water bath and give me the extra needed time either way.    I was thinking if I got a Chamber Vac I could do soups, stews and left over meats like you just did.
> 
> Did you put the meat in to the water bath frozen or thaw them in ice water first?    Things are kind'a tight right now and I just used up my last two loins for some Bear's C. Bacon but if you could send a few of the filets, I'd like to see how well they work in my system..   A few with the grill marks would be nice..   Looks Good!!
> 
> ...


Thank You John!!

So far I have thawed all the things I reheated in my SV, but I understand it's just a little longer if it's frozen. I just figure since I have the time I'll just thaw it out first (In the Fridge).

The Reheating is amazing---I always wanted a way to heat things up without cooking them again or drying things up.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Bear!
> 
> Re-heating frozen food is enough of a reason to get a SV machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al !!

If I only do a little now & a little then, I'll never learn something like this.

I have to get after it & do all kinds of things, taking notes along the way, to get this new thing down pat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2017)

gary s said:


> Turned of good, Every time I see an SV Cook or test I think I need one. Anyway nice job looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

